# grovia trainers or flip trainers??



## gaer

HI! Just wondering if anyone has tried the grovia or flip trainers for toddlers? My 2.5yo is mostly trained, seems to pee in the carseat/stroller, and is very wet in the mornings... 
I have been using earths best disposables, but am honestly sick of buying them... has anyone tried either of these cloth trainers? I am going to pick up *one* grovia tomorow as thats all the store has left... 

I used cloth with her till she started training.

Thanks!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I am having same problem can't decide which ones to get there are also best bottom ones but they are sized


----------

